# Normal People Movie Review!



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I wanted to make this thread so people could ask what people thaught of a certain movie they wanted to go see. For example I want to know what a "normal" person thaught of the Da Vinci Code. I don't trust the people who review movies in the papers...after all they were the ones who praised The English Patient and The Titanic!!!

Also if people just saw an amazing movie and wanted to tell others about, this is the place to do it .


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

I'll start it off

I just saw the funniest movie i have seen in at least 2 years!!! It's called "Waiting". You should all go see it if you like lowbrow humour . Here is the trailer http://www.apple.com/trailers/lions_gate/waiting/large.html


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

I just saw Stay Alive..








http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0441796/
Trailer: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0441796/trailers-screenplay-E26695-10-2
Now most horror ( and I use the term loosely ) movies are a complete waste of time and a mistake to even waste the 1.5 hours of your life, but for some unknown reason this movie was kinda enjoyable. Being a long time gamer must have helped and I can remember many a time playing a game in the dark and getting myself all freaked out on a mixture of lack of sleep and caffine ( or booze ). The plot is pretty basic and a 2 year old could follow it but the game effects are cool and the movie moves fast enough and with just enough detail to keep you watching.

I give it a 3 outta 5 watch it one night when you want a little silly entertainment with a slight scare..


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

anyone seen da vinci code?


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

Yup.. considering wathcing it again.. not cos its that great..but.. theres princess sophie in it..hahaha..


----------



## holocron (Mar 12, 2006)

princess sophie? do you mean amelie? if yes, I agree she is a goddess.


----------



## chompy (Mar 24, 2006)

From that french movie... oh I'm in love with that woman


----------



## ranmasatome (Mar 14, 2006)

And many other movies as well.. such as " dirty pretty things", "A very long engagement" and "He loves me, He loves me not"...amongst others..
Audrey tautou rocks..

More on topic.. going to catch X-men last stand tomorrow..
LEt you guys know..


----------

